#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PowerPoint 2010

## Abraham12

When i try to open a presentation in PowerPoint 2010, I receive the following error message:
*PowerPoint found unreadable content in Presentation.pptx. Do you want to recover the contects of this presentation? If you trust the source of this presentation, click Yes.*
Whats wrong?

----------


## gmr4evr1

Give this a try
RESOLUTION: what you do is right-click on the PPTx file name and select PROPERTIES. On this dialogue box, you will see a button marked UNBLOCK, click on this and then press OK.

----------

